# Ultramarine Custom Command Squad



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is my command squad for second company using my customs
Champ,Sgt.,Banner,Sicarus,Apothacary,Vet Brother


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Cool apothecary diorama!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I like that as well.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I like it all! nice clean paintjob, love the crusader guy as well!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Sicarus stands out as the best model, really like his lightning claws.
Nice Job Eisenhorn! 8)


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks,For the coments guys.
It seems I have a knack for power weapons.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nice but that white guy with big sword and power fist looks ummm odd


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I like em all. Sicarius came out the best.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they look quite cool

i like sicarus and the pointing guy the best


----------

